# Berry's bullets?



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I just ordered a few thousand of them and then I had a guy tell me 'you don't want them, they are dipped'.

I kind of already ordered them....

Tell me something about them...something along the lines of 'they are fine' and 'you don't need to be concerned' and maybe even 'they are super awesome and you are ahead of the curve' LOL


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Your super cool and ahead of the curve...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

You don't want them. Send them all to me. Now what caliber are they?
So, joking aside, you are fine.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Dipped in what, the BS he's trying to feed you? They are plated bullets, and are just fine for use.


----------



## Kcamarata (Jan 6, 2013)

We have used them in .357 loads and they worked great.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love these bullets they reload cleaner than lead and are way cheaper than jacketed. I have now shoot 1.5-2000 of them with no complaints. the reloading info for them is really no where out there. what I have found basically says that you can pretty much use the lead info to get close to the same ball park and if you use jacketed info your velocity's should be something like 10% greater. 

Don't worry you will enjoy them. Make sure to take the manufactures advice and not over load them I think it is something like don't go past 1200fps because you may strip the plating off and have it stuck in your barrel and make for not such a good next shot


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

PonZer04 - thanks for the tips! I will keep that in mind when we start working loads.

We have them coming in 9mm and .45

I have some for myself and my brother. He is counting on me to work up loads since he doesn't have a range at his house and I do.


----------



## stuartrodenberg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, send me some of those bullets. How much does it cost for you?


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Berry's states not to exceed 1250 fps. The quality seems to be quite good. My experience is favorable.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I got them in on Saturday!

We have been running our decaping station hard and our tumbler harder...we are almost ready to go!


----------

